# Venison+moose+pork=garlic coil



## rca dog (Dec 17, 2016)

I think "garlic coil" is a Canadian term for what Americans call "ring bologna"  I'm not 100% sure about this though.  Anyway, my plan tomorrow is to try to make this "garlic coil".  I have 2 lbs ground pork (not sure the fat content, long story), 4 lbs ground moose with approx. 10% beef fat, and 4 lbs ground venison with basically 0% fat.  I have pure pork back fat on hand, in 1 lb packs, so if anyone thinks I should add some, I can.

Hopefully, someone on here has some kind of a recipe for what I'm trying to do, otherwise I'll just make it up as I go along,while sticking with the basics.  I want to smoke these, so for 10 lbs of meat, 2 level teaspoons of prague powder #1 will be used.  I think I will want a binder of some sort, so I think I will use 1 cup of NFDMP.  Obviously I want some garlic flavour in there, so maybe 6 tablespoons of garlic powder, or I also have some fresh garlic I could crush, or mince, or puree, or whatever.  Maybe some pepper ? A couple tablespoons of CBP sounds good to me.  Onion powder perhaps, maybe some parsley ?

Anyway, if anyone has any input, I'd be happy to hear it.  Otherwise, you all will have some Q-view coming at you tomorrow AM, and into Monday, as I will have to let the cure work overnight.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 18, 2016)

RCAD, I know I'm kinda late to the party here but a pound of pork fat to your four pounds of venison would help !


----------



## rca dog (Dec 18, 2016)

Just missed it lol.  I just finished stuffing.  As I mentioned, I don't know what the fat ratio in the ground pork is, but judging by how white it is, I'd say there's got to be 20-25 % in there.  I agree, the mixture might be a little on the lean side, but we will see what happens.  Just uploading the pictures to photo bucket now, so the Q-view will be up to date.


----------



## rca dog (Dec 18, 2016)

So here's the recipe I settled on:

2 lbs fine ground pork - unknown fat content

4 lbs fine ground moose - approx 10% beef fat

4 lbs fine ground venison - approx 0% fat content

2 tsp (10 g) prague powder #1 

50 g Garlic Powder

25 g Coarse Ground Black Pepper

10 g Ground Paprika

10 g Onion Powder

1 cup Non Fat Dry Milk Powder

2 cups cold water













A9694A61-E7E0-46A7-9B82-A73BE3961003_zpseyk00u37.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 18, 2016






All measured out













9E96A241-0428-456C-B648-4C88A7BE4DC6_zpsfcfr8vgi.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 18, 2016






The Pork













B3867B4A-DF57-4AF5-847A-3EE8B7FA220D_zpss1tg4hfy.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 18, 2016






The Moose













16716075-434F-466E-AF28-3298F76D2D7E_zpsztokwdpw.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 18, 2016






The Venison













5C24B8FA-CBFA-4AF9-ADC0-ED23C8E920AD_zpspb9ap7ph.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 18, 2016






Getting all mixed up













4818038D-07FA-44A8-8E5A-0869D7D01A57_zpsu0ck4xw3.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 18, 2016






Sorry no pics of stuffing,I was doing this single handed today.

Stuffed and ready for the smoker tomorrow













0CF2BD62-1D55-43D7-B5D0-E24A4B9996C0_zpso3kr5zux.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 18, 2016






We'll see what happens !


----------



## rca dog (Dec 19, 2016)

8DA03DF8-95F2-4897-8AD7-4D62B2B5000B_zpsdcsk5zku.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 19, 2016






Finished them in the water bath, went pretty well.













0E5ED5D6-35AB-4714-B78F-E961CCB5C0CB_zpstqj7iert.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 19, 2016






So they are smoked, and now blooming.  They sure smell good.

Money shot tomorrow !


----------



## rca dog (Dec 20, 2016)

So here it is.  I will be modifying this recipe, it is a bit on the dry side, and it needs some salt.  As per Crazymoon's suggestion, I will be adding 1 lb of pure pork fat, and probably 80 grams kosher salt to the next ten lbs I try.  The flavour is good, just lacking some salt.  













EB2BCAB8-26DF-4709-BA31-3013FF4AD6D8_zpsirrw0zwc.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 20, 2016






Live and learn !  We will use this in some dishes that have their own salt and moisture, so it's not like it's going to waste.


----------

